# Picked up an Iverson Drag Stripper



## greenephantom (Mar 1, 2015)

Picked up an Iverson Drag Stripper off of the local CL. The early version with the cantilever frame. Kinda beat and missing the front wheel and fender. Rear hoop all rusty and the sissy is all bent up. But has the scoop seat and sissy pad as well as the Shimano stick shifter with the rotary display. Frig, ever get the feeling that you're the craziest person in the room because you just paid cash money for a bike that most people would scrap without a second thought?

I'll see if I can't get pics up tomorrow.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vuniw (Mar 2, 2015)

Very cool! Looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 2, 2015)

I hear you brother. I am always drawn to the rust. Saying I can fix that back up....lol  Sounds like you have the hard parts. Looking forward to the pics.


----------

